# Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar



## robbe (18. Juni 2011)

*Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Auch wenn Firefox 5 erst um den 21. Juni offiziel erscheinen soll und es auch auf der Mozilla Website noch keinen Link zur finalen Version gibt, so scheint es doch bereits frei zugänglich auf den Servern zu liegen. 

Hier der Link: http://mozilla-crowdcache2.3crowd.com/mozilla/firefox/releases/5.0/win32/de/Firefox%20Setup%205.0.exe


Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, war das bei Firefox 4 der gleiche Fall. Dies konnte auch bereits einige Tage vor Release von den Mozilla Servern heruntergeladen werden. (Viele Leute wollten damals nicht glauben, das es die Finale Version ist, was wohl auch jetzt wieder so sein wird)


Quelle: Computerhartware.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Update:

Es gibt jetzt auch Downloadlinks für Linux und Mac. Hier eine Aufzählung aller Links:

Windows

Linux

Mac


----------



## BroBlem (18. Juni 2011)

Liegt da zufällig auch ein Changelog ?^^


----------



## Klutten (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Die neue Version kann bereits über die automatische Update-Funktion des Browsers herunter geladen werden. 

Es muss also niemand einen extra Download über eine fremde, eventuell unsichere Webseite starten.


----------



## robbe (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



Klutten schrieb:


> Die neue Version kann bereits über die automatische Update-Funktion des Browsers herunter geladen werden.



Wirklich? Ging bei mir vorhin noch nicht und ich kanns mir auch nicht vorstellen, da der offizielle Start ja erst am 21. ist.



> Es muss also niemand einen extra Download über eine fremde, eventuell unsichere Webseite starten.


Was heißt fremde unsichere Website? Das ist direkt vom Mozilla Server.


----------



## AMD (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Danke für die Info! Gleich mal FF5 installieren


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

WIe kann man im FF4 überhaupt überprüfen ob es ein neues Update gibt, bisher war das doch immer unter Hilfe -> Updates suchen oder so, bei mir ist da nichts mehr?


----------



## AMD (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> WIe kann man im FF4 überhaupt überprüfen ob es ein neues Update gibt, bisher war das doch immer unter Hilfe -> Updates suchen oder so, bei mir ist da nichts mehr?


 Oben Links Firefox => Hilfe => Über Firefox

Dann sucht er kurz automatisch und ggf. wird ein update vorgeschlagen.


----------



## GTA 3 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

So sollte es gehen, ja. Ich hab FF 4 komplett von der Platte geschmissen und hab FF5 neuinstalliert. Also ganz ehrlich, so ein großen Unterschied gibt es hier nicht, von daher sollten sie schon bei FF 4.02 oder so bleiben -.-


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Aha ok, danke.
Bei mir steht FF 4.0.1 ist aktuell.


----------



## PCuner (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

E gibt bereits Firefox 7alpha und 6 zu download....die machen ernst das könnt ihr glauben, google macht sich so groß das sie endich aufgewacht sind


----------



## JoshuaNRW (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Danke NEIN!!! Ich bleibe erstmal bei FF4.01 denn jede neue Version hat wiederum Probleme mit den AddOns. Endlich habe ich die meisten unter FF4 am laufen schon geht wieder nichts mit der Version 5. 
Ist ja auch lächerlich was Mozilla da anstellt nur weil Google das macht muss Mozilla ja nicht gleich auch alle 3 Monate nen neuen Browser rausbringen in den nur unter der Haube etwas optimiert wird. Sie sollten sich wie bisher mehr Zeit nehmen und einen Browser entwickeln der nicht mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt ist. Ich jedenfalls habs probiert, wieder das Prob gehabt wie von FF3 auf FF4.FF5 probiert und bin zurück zur Version4 weil wieder das gleiche mit den AddOns!

Sollte es so weiter gehen dann schmeiße ich FF runter und benutze nur noch den IE9. Dieses rumgefrickel am Browser brauch ich nicht wirklich, ich bin wahrscheinlich schon zu alt dafür, ich will am Rechner arbeiten und nicht basteln.

Sorry, nur meine Meinung, eine von vielen


----------



## PCuner (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

also da kann ich dir echt nich zustimmen, mozilla hat bereits vor 1nem jahr die pläne veröffentlich und ei. hat es jeden begeistert. es gehört auch zum plan das noch ende dieses jahres firefox 7 rauskommt. Und wenn du grad ie erwähnst: Er ist der schlechteste Browser aller zeiten, das war er, das ist er und das bleibt er auch, auf den ie 10 braucht ihr euch auch keine hoffnung zu machen, design konzept haben die dort berhaupt keins alles durcheinander und wie immer mind. 10 jahre zurückgebliebn !

Meine Meinung


----------



## Ezio (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

wo ist die Linux/Mac Version?


----------



## robbe (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Mac: http://mozilla-crowdcache2.3crowd.com/mozilla/firefox/releases/5.0/mac/de/Firefox%205.0.dmg

Linux: http://mozilla-crowdcache2.3crowd.c...eases/5.0/linux-x86_64/de/firefox-5.0.tar.bz2

Gib mir bitte Rückmeldung obs funktioniert. Die Links hab ich selber zusammengebastelt, da es wie gesagt noch keine Offiziellen Links gibt und man nur zum Download kommt, wenn man direkt den Downloadlink aufruft.


----------



## ghostadmin (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Ich bin echt begeistert von FF5. Es hat sich so vieles geändert und es ist total toll.


----------



## habinho (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

durch diese schnellen Releases geht einfach die Besonderheit verloren.. Vorher hat man immer Spannung den neuen Firefox erwartet, weil er immer eine kleine Revolution mitgebracht hat. Jetzt ist ohne Sang und Klang Version 5 da. Einfach so.


----------



## Schwini (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Also ich hab mir gerade FF5 geladen.
Und nun funktioniert Youtube mit 1080p flüssig. Also ich kann sofort anfangen in Full-HD zu gucken und brauch nicht extra auf das Laden warten.
Mit FF4 hatte ich sogar bei 360p Probleme, dass es nicht laden wollte.
Von daher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit FF5!


----------



## X Broster (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Firefox 5 ist absolut spitze.
Die Seiten laden bei mir endlich flotter, hätt ich nicht gedacht!

Nur weiter so.


----------



## Ezio (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Chrome ist noch immer um einiges schneller


----------



## Schwini (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

aber Chrome hat ein paar Datenschutznachteile. .. ich bleib bei meinem Firefox.  Ich habe ihn langsam lieb gewonnen. Chrome wird nur in manchen Zwecken eingesetzt, wenn es wirklich nur um Geschwindigkeit gehen soll.


----------



## X Broster (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Und Android ist besser als IOS oder was willst du mir sagen?

Wenn die 5er Version für mich die beste der Firefox Versionen sind, isses so. Zwecks Sicherheit, mehr Peformance soll mit dem 6er kommen.


----------



## Der alte Fritz (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

FF5 läuft bisher einwandfrei


----------



## CrashStyle (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Aha ok, danke.
> Bei mir steht FF 4.0.1 ist aktuell.


 
Bei mir auch! Wie kan ich den FF5 über die Update Funktion runterladen?


----------



## robbe (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



CrashStyle schrieb:


> Bei mir auch! Wie kan ich den FF5 über die Update Funktion runterladen?


 
Das wird erst nach dem Offziellen Release gehen. Wenn du ihn jetzt schon haben willst, musst du ihn manuell herunterladen.


----------



## Ruhrpott (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Also ich hab mir FF5 gerad geladen , der erste Eindruck ist schon mal sehr gut , die Seiten laden deutlich schneller im Vergleich zum FF4 , da macht sich dann endlich mal die schnelle Inet Leitung bemerkbar , auch You Tube Video´s laden deutlich schneller und der Seitenaufbau bei anderen Seiten ist gefühlt viel viel schneller.

Also das macht mich zufrieden.


----------



## Ezio (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



Schwini schrieb:


> aber Chrome hat ein paar Datenschutznachteile. .. ich bleib bei meinem Firefox.  Ich habe ihn langsam lieb gewonnen. Chrome wird nur in manchen Zwecken eingesetzt, wenn es wirklich nur um Geschwindigkeit gehen soll.


 
Das ist ein Gerücht.

zum Thema: Auto-Update geht afaik nur, wenn man im Beta Channel ist.


----------



## cubbi223 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Akso im vergleich zum FF4 kann ich mit FF5 nun das viedeo Big Buck Bunny in 1080p  nun auf meinem Acer 1551 mit ATI-4225M ruckelfrei abspielen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSGBVzeBUbk


----------



## Krabbat (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

also übers update funktiert es bei mir nicht
firefox 4.01 wird alls aktuellste version ausgegeben


----------



## robbe (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



Krabbat schrieb:


> also übers update funktiert es bei mir nicht
> firefox 4.01 wird alls aktuellste version ausgegeben


 

Wie oft denn noch, FF5 ist noch garnicht offziell draußen, also wird es wohl auch kaum schon übers Update angeboten werden.


----------



## V-Nessa (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Hallo ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem neuen Firefox 5, vielleicht weiß jemand von euch eine Lösung 
Wenn ich auf der Startseite vom FF5 bin (about:home) und dort was im internet suchen möchte, sucht FF nicht mehr über google wie noch beim 4er sondern über (start.facemoodshttp://start.facemoods.com/?a=ddrnw&f=4&q=test). Wie kann ich das wieder ändern? Danke im voraus


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



Schwini schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir gerade FF5 geladen.
> Und nun funktioniert Youtube mit 1080p flüssig. Also ich kann sofort anfangen in Full-HD zu gucken und brauch nicht extra auf das Laden warten.
> Mit FF4 hatte ich sogar bei 360p Probleme, dass es nicht laden wollte.
> Von daher bin ich sehr zufrieden mit FF5!


 Wenn 360p nicht lädt, versuche 480p!
Bei YT hängt dann meist 360p, weil soviele Leute eben darauf schauen, bei 480p nicht.
Nachteil: Du kannst eventuell Schrift nicht lesen.

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Anxifer (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Hm vielleicht ein Tick schneller, aber gleich mal wieder 3 Addons die nicht kompatibel sind


----------



## Schwini (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Wenn 360p nicht lädt, versuche 480p!
> Bei YT hängt dann meist 360p, weil soviele Leute eben darauf schauen, bei 480p nicht.
> Nachteil: Du kannst eventuell Schrift nicht lesen.
> 
> ...



ja.. Du hast recht. 480p geht schon mal schneller als 360p. Aber trotzdem noch lange nicht flüssig. Ohne Ladepausen bei einem 15 min Video. 
FF5 schafft nu die 480p locker und 1080p jetzt auch. 

---

Der Threadersteller hat ja ein paar Links zum Download von FF5 gepostet.
Ich habe den FF5 wie folgt geladen:

1. in FF4 bin ich auch Firefox -> Hilfe -> über Firefox gegangen.
2. und schon ging der Download von ich glaub 16,7 MB für die Version 5 los und danach wurde sie gleich installiert. Ich muste also nichts manuell runterladen. 

Gruß
Schwini


----------



## robbe (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



Schwini schrieb:


> Der Threadersteller hat ja ein paar Links zum Download von FF5 gepostet.
> Ich habe den FF5 wie folgt geladen:
> 
> 1. in FF4 bin ich auch Firefox -> Hilfe -> über Firefox gegangen.
> ...



Sehr merkwürdig, bei mir wird 4.0.1 immer als aktuellste Version angezeigt. Und wieso sollte bereits das Autoupdate funktionieren, wenn der 5er offiziell eigentlich noch gar nicht erschienen ist?


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



ghostadmin schrieb:


> Aha ok, danke.
> Bei mir steht FF 4.0.1 ist aktuell.


 
Das steht bei mir auch. Da gibt es keine neuere Version.


----------



## Anxifer (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das steht bei mir auch. Da gibt es keine neuere Version.


Release ist erst am 21.06.11 darum steht nichts von aktueller Version. Wurd hier aber auch schon mindestens 2x geschrieben


----------



## hwk (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



robbe schrieb:


> Wie oft denn noch, FF5 ist noch garnicht offziell draußen, also wird es wohl auch kaum schon übers Update angeboten werden.


 
Wenn man die FF5 Beta installiert hatte, kann man über die Update Funktion updaten....


----------



## robbe (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



hwk schrieb:


> Wenn man die FF5 Beta installiert hatte, kann man über die Update Funktion updaten....


 
Ja, das mag stimmen. Die allermeisten hier werden aber FF 4.0.1 drauf haben.


----------



## hwk (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



robbe schrieb:


> Ja, das mag stimmen. Die allermeisten hier werden aber FF 4.0.1 drauf haben.


 
Das bezweifel ich nicht, ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass es sehr wohl über die Update Funktion geladen werden kann, wenn man die entsprechende  Version drauf hat


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

So, ich habe jetzt auch den Firefox 5.0 .
Laufen tut der subjektiv schneller!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ThorMaer (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Also wenn manche hier wegen AddOns rumheulen die nicht gehen, dann liegt das an den AddOns bzw. zu faulen Entwicklern, die haben lang genug Zeit in der Beta-Phase ihre AddOns anzupassen.

Die besten AddOns (AdBlock-Plus, FasterFox) gehen deshalb immer schon alle bei Release.


----------



## Poempel (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

ich seh zwar garkeine veränderung aber irgendwie gehts bissl schneller


----------



## Schwini (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Also hier mal ein Screenshot von mir,

der durch Klicken auf Firefox -> Hilfe -> Über Firefox enstanden ist. 

Ich hatte zuvor FF 4.0.1 installiert und auch nicht die Beta vom 5er


----------



## robbe (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Das Bild zeigt aber nicht wie FF 5 über Autoupdate installiert wird, sondern nur das es installiert ist.
Ich glaub dir das ja, aber etwas Merkwürdig ist es schon, das du der einzige bist, bei dem FF 4.0.1 automatisch auf FF 5 geupdatet wird.


----------



## Schwini (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

okay. Ja du hast recht.  Nur kann ich kein Video mehr machen. 

Ich wollte damals gucken, welche Version ich vom FF drauf hab. Ich wollte nämlich nach Deinen Links den 5er laden. Nur dann geh ich da auf die Hilfe und schon fängt Firefox automatisch an zu laden. Und ich hab nicht gleich dran gedacht, jetzt Fraps anzuschmeißen. 
Okay. Wieso ich einer der einzigen bin, kann ich mir auch nicht erklären.


----------



## Diweex (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



V-Nessa schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem neuen Firefox 5, vielleicht weiß jemand von euch eine Lösung
> Wenn ich auf der Startseite vom FF5 bin (about:home) und dort was im internet suchen möchte, sucht FF nicht mehr über google wie noch beim 4er sondern über (start.facemoodshttp://start.facemoods.com/?a=ddrnw&f=4&q=test). Wie kann ich das wieder ändern? Danke im voraus


 Versuch mal folgendes:
Tippe about:config in die Addresszeile, dann such nach folgenden Einträgen (ich hab nur Version 4, deswegen hoff ich einfach, dass das gleich blieb):
browser.search.defaultenginename
browser.search.order.1
browser.search.selectedEngine

Bei denen allen tippst du dahinter einfach mal "Google" (ohne ").

@top:
Da es mir gerade egal ist, werde ich warten, bis mein FF4 nach nem Update schreit. Bin grad noch zu müde.
in diesem Sinne einen erholsamen Samstag.

gruß

diweex


----------



## Pas89 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



Poempel schrieb:


> ich seh zwar garkeine veränderung aber irgendwie gehts bissl schneller


 
Genau wie bei mir. Habe auch nichts an Veränderungen bemerkt aber teilweise kommts mir ein wenig schneller vor.


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



Pas89 schrieb:


> Genau wie bei mir. Habe auch nichts an Veränderungen bemerkt aber teilweise kommts mir ein wenig schneller vor.


 Mir auch und schneller = besser!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Stingray93 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Habe schon ne ganze Weile FF Nightly 7.01 drauf (Beta) und die Version läuft bisher einwandfrei.


----------



## PCuner (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Große veränderungen sehe ich auch nicht, aber er ist deutlich schneller. 
Von den Nightly rate ich eig. ab da sie noch ungetestet sind und sicherheitslücken haben können.


----------



## DarkMo (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

also was mich seit dem wechsel aufn ff4 stört: das "neue tab" dingens is jetz auf der anderen seite un ich bekomms nich wieder rüber. also allein die neue ungewohnte position nervt und das die konfigurierbarkeit scheinbar leidet is auch mist. dann beim rechtsklick auf nen link wurde in neuem tab und ...fenster vertauscht -.- son rotz he. hab jetz immer zig fenster auf wegen dem mist :/ das die statusleiste unten fehlt is aber toll, nur der fehlende ladebalken is wiederrum mist ^^ wenn das jetz beim 5er wieder alles rumhüpft - ätzend.

btw is der ff im grunde garnich so meins :/ ohne addons is er au ned so das wahre un ich mag eigentlich "fertige" produkte. also wo ich nur kleinigkeiten meinen bedürfnisen anpase und fertig. aber dieser ganze addon rotz is mir zuviel. hab jetz so die nötigsten wie adblock un noscript usw druff, aber der rest juckt mich überhaupt ned. sollense doch solche "quasi standard addons" einfach mit ins komplettpaket aufnehmen un fertig. auch wenn ich mich jetz vor den steinen ducken muss, aber die entwicklung von wow machte das (als ich noch spielte) vor. da gabs zig addons für die nützliche features mitbrachten und am ende so beliebt waren, dass es so ziemlich jeder hatte und im "nächsten" patch hatte ow seine eigene version davon mit an bord. so wurden viele der addons an sich unnütz, man hatte weniger verwaltungsaufwand und konnte wieder mehr spielen ^^


----------



## thysol (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Ich habe mir jetzt auch Firefox 5 runtergeladen und ausprobiert. Werde dennoch weiterhin Opera behalten da Firefox 5 das selbe Problem hat wie Firefox 4, Schrift wird nicht so scharf dargestellt wie noch in Firefox 3 oder Opera.


----------



## Locuza (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



DarkMo schrieb:


> [...]



Neuer Tab Icon auf der anderen Seite? Also bei mir ist alles Standart und ich kann denn durch Ansicht--> Symbolleisten--> Anpassen auch nach belieben Rechts oder Links platzieren. 

Rechtsklick auf einen Link, steht bei mir immernoch ganz Oben " Link in neuem Tab öffnen".
Die Add-Ons sind ja eig. das schöne in FF. Du kannst entscheiden willst du welche haben oder nicht? 
Wenn du ein Komplettpaket haben willst, kauf dir eine Konsole  ( Ich weiß du magst Sie nicht )

@ thysol

Du hast sicher auch schon die ganzen Standardhilfen, wie Hardware-Beschleunigung deaktivieren, andere Schriftarten etc. ausprobiert?


----------



## MARIIIO (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Ist Mozilla gerade dabei, die neuen Versionen auf ihre Serverzu spielen? Kann Firefox Mobile 5 gerade nicht laden


----------



## thysol (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



Locuza schrieb:


> @ thysol
> 
> Du hast sicher auch schon die ganzen Standardhilfen, wie Hardware-Beschleunigung deaktivieren, andere Schriftarten etc. ausprobiert?


 
Nein, habe ich nicht. Da war ich zu faul, auf Opera umsteigen war schneller.


----------



## Hauptsergant (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*

Habe Firefox 5 auf ein  Netbook (Acer Aspire) mit Ubuntu installiert und läuft flotter als 4-te


----------



## DarkMo (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



Locuza schrieb:


> Neuer Tab Icon auf der anderen Seite? Also bei mir ist alles Standart und ich kann denn durch Ansicht--> Symbolleisten--> Anpassen auch nach belieben Rechts oder Links platzieren.
> 
> Rechtsklick auf einen Link, steht bei mir immernoch ganz Oben " Link in neuem Tab öffnen".
> Die Add-Ons sind ja eig. das schöne in FF. Du kannst entscheiden willst du welche haben oder nicht?
> ...


 das anpassen werd ich nochmal suchen, hatte das bisher nämlich ned gefunden. im 3er haste einfach auf die leiste selbst gerechtsklickt un konnest da rumwerkeln. und "neuer tab" ganz oben is ja "falschrum" ^^im 3er wars fenster oben un darunter tab. nu isses umgedreht un das verwirrt ><


----------



## klink (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Firefox 5 Final bereits verfügbar*



PCuner schrieb:


> Große veränderungen sehe ich auch nicht, aber er ist deutlich schneller.
> Von den Nightly rate ich eig. ab da sie noch ungetestet sind und sicherheitslücken haben können.


 
Ich nutzt seit 1,5 Jahren nur Nightly  Build ohne Probleme, Sicherheitslücken werden in nightlys schneller zugemacht als bei Finalen Versionen.


----------

